# My story



## Allypie (Dec 1, 2016)

So I have had stomach issues from a young age. But I never knew it was IBS. I always suffered silently as I felt embarrassed more than anything. In high school, I would not eat at school as I was afraid I would need the bathroom at school. Sometimes I used to keep everything in and wait till i got home. And that only made my issues so much worse. In my final year of high school, I recall drinking a lot ot coffee. And then i couldn't anymore as I had what I thought was piles at the time. Everytime I drank anything with caffiene, i would suffer so much when going to the loo. So i had to stop. I also developed an intolerence to wheat and gluten. Everytime i ate my lunch at school, my throat would get tight, shortness of breath and dizzyness and bad bloating. So my stomach problems only got worse from there. I offically gave up wheat and gluten after high school and went from 46kg to 37kg. I started studying in a college after high school. In my first year i got my body used to going a certain time a day. So i would empty my bowels at 5am by drinking something like rooibos tea or eating futurelife. I had to travel far to campus. Like maybe an hour ot two to get there ( traffic ) often times I would need to go to the toilet whilst stuck in traffic and be forced to keep it in. It was a nightmare. The pain was terrible. My dad would often have to find a toilet for me to go to before we actuallu got to my campus. And then id have to go again at campus. It was so embarrassing. I had a friend who once said out loud as i came out of the bathroom , "what took you so long?" And she knew I had problems. Anyhow I survived the first year. But i was always miserable. In pain and had constant anxiety about travelling to campus and when my stomach will need to go and where I will be. So during the holidays, i ended up sleeping late and waking up late. So when campus started i couldnt get my body back into the old routine. So now things got even worse. Id start getting nauseous because i didnt empty my bowels. I couldnt to to campus most days because my stomach wasn't working and i felt so sick. I used to try and force myself which made my "piles" situation worse! Eventually i dropped out because i wasn't going to campus most of the time. So i spent the whole of this year at home. THINGS ARE EVEN WORSE!!!  from being at home , i got really depressed and i feel that made me more sick. So now i have so many issues. If i dont empty my bowels in the morning, i get nauseous so so sick. I usually go 2 - 3 times in the morning in order to Fully empty my bowels and feel okay and get rid of that nausua. My stomach is so unpredictable. One minute i feel great. The next im in so much pain or I suddenly get cramps. I also developed bad UTI. I go to the toilet like 50 times before i can actually sleep ( to pee) this is every night. So I started feeling abnormally sick. I would constantly have rhe urgency to empty my bowels. So i would be going to the toilet like 5 times a day. And id feel sick if i didnt empty my bowels right away! Its the worst feeling. I was losing weight. I went down to 34kg. I was constantly dehydrated. And i had black and red specks in my stool. One day i went to the movies and ate a lot of popcorn. Then on the way home. i NEEDED THE BATHROOM but once again had to hold it in. Once we got home i raced to the bathroom. And what came out was blood and mucus. This was the first time seeing this. I was in shock. I was taken to the hospital the next day. I told the doctor my symptoms and they said they need to do a colonoscopy and gastroscopy. So thats what they did. They found that i had gastrointestinal bleeding and gave me medication to take. It seemed to help for a time but then my symptoms came back. And then they went again. So i was okay for a little. Still stuggling with my daily IBS symptoms. Oh and when they did my colonoscopy thats when they told me i dont have piles. :/ its an anal fissure. Anyhow so im still suffering with that. Sadly. I have had this anal fissure for 3years now. And it makes my iBS so much worse. So now my issues are as follows. Everyday i suffer. When i go to the toilet my stomach occasionally hurts like hell. I have trouble fully emptying my bowels. I have this thing that tends to happen to me once a month. That urgency to empty my bowels. It lasts about 3-4 days. Then my tummy will work okay ish. I went to my boyfriends house the other day. This what i ate - yogurt with an apple , Bowl.M. But felt it was incomplete. Then ice cream later on. And then i felt some discomfort. Then i had a slice of gluten free pizza and got so nauseous. I had an urgency to poop. But when i went nothing or barely anything came out. But yet so much pressure was on my instestines, i wanted to cry. So i kept going, trying to slowly empty my bowels to get relief from the nausua and pain. Eventually after coming home and spending more trips to the bathroom i came right. So that was horrible and i have experienced that before. So im also wondering if its related to my period. Every month, after ovulation my stomach is even worse and more crazy than usual. Bad and weird symptoms. Indigestion, bad constipation accompanied by a bad bottom right abdominal pain that makes it hard for me to walk until the constipation stops. This goes on until i get my period. Then after my period i can deal with my usual issues until ovulation comes and im screwed again. So i have been diagnosed with ibs. And im 19 by the way. Will be 20 next year April. My stomach condition seems to have become 10x worse since high school and it sucks. And its draining. And limits me in so many ways. I now have been given the opportunity to go study next year, away from home, il live with my aunt. And the campus is 10 min away. But im scared. Where il move to is a beautiful place. And its like 12hours away from where I currently stay. Im nervous because of my stomach and how bad its become but also i wonder if this will help me. Getting out of the house. Starting to get out there again, will it improve my symptoms? Will I manage? I want to do it so bad but im so scared coz im so socially awkward and i have anxiety that affects my stomach. But at the same time i want to push myself and live life ! Be young and not be controlled by my sickness. I just doubt i can do it at times. My stomach issues play such a big role. But then again i need to break out of my comfort zone and re-condition my mind. And maybe it will help my ibs??? I dont know. I would love some advice!!!


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Allypie: Read your story. If your problem is IBS you just might try VLS Probiotic. It has changed my life completely. Doesn't need a prescription. Just go to your pharmacy and ask if they stock it and if they don't they can order it for you. Costs $50.00 for a months supply. It just might change your life. Sure has changed mine back to normal. Although I am 75 yrs old I still have a few other issues. But it has cleared up that horrible feeling in my stomach and being nauseous. Worth a try. I went to the Dr. numerous times had lots of tests and medicatiions which didn't help a whole lot. Good luck!


----------

